# Trivia 7/11



## luckytrim (Jul 11, 2018)

trivia 7/11
DID YOU KNOW...

Google uses enough energy to continuously power 200,000  homes.

1. In 1841, Edgar Allan Poe wrote the first modern detective  story: "The
Murders in the Rue Morgue". What was the Rue  Morgue?
2. Commercial Jingle Dept.
  "Hurry on down to _______ where the burgers are charcoal  broiled."
3. Three of these moons belong to Uranus; which one belongs to  Jupiter?
  a. - Cordelia
  b. - Europa
  c. - Ophelia
  d. - Sycorax
4. "Tossed Salad and Scrambled Eggs" is the theme song to what  TV sitcom ?
5. What's the longest (land) mountain chain in the world  ?
Bonus; How long is it ?) (To the nearest 1,000  miles)
6. We all remember the famous cowboy, Pecos Bill... who  remembers the name 
of his girlfriend ?
7. In Greek Mythology, what sort of creature was Medusa  ?
8. Which country has, as of 2018, the most Miss Universe  winners ?
  a. - Venezuela
  b. - Colombia
  c. - Sweden
  d. - USA

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
On the side of your egg carton, right by (or below) the “Sell  By” date, you’ll
see a three-digit code. No, it’s not an arbitrary serial  number; it’s the
Julian date, your fail-safe guide to fresh eggs.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. A street in Paris
2. Hardee's
3. - b
4. "Frasier"
5. The Andes
6. Slue-foot Sue
7. a Gorgon
8. - a

TRUTH !!
Ranging from 001 to 365, the Julian date represents the day  the eggs were
packaged. Each code corresponds to a day in the year, so 001  would be
January 1 and 365 would represent December 31. Once the eggs  are packaged,
they’ll keep in your fridge for four to five  weeks.
According to the United States Department of Agriculture, eggs  can be sold
for up to 30 days after they were packaged. So even if they’re  in stock and
not expired, they might be weeks old.

It’s obvious newly packaged eggs taste better, but an egg’s  quality can
significantly deteriorate over time. As an egg ages, it loses  moisture and
carbon dioxide, making the whites thinner and the yolk more  susceptible to
breaking. And when you eat old, expired eggs, your risk of  getting a
food-borne disease from them increases.


----------

